# Busco Beach 04/16-18/2010



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a big ride that a bunch of people are signed up for at Busco Beach this comming weekend, everyone is invited to come and ride with us. So far there is about 40 people signed up. The more the marier.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

we went last weekend but im always up for this weekend also lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool, look forward to seeing you there, we will be in the E camping area, look for the Camper with the fishing pole and luer. If I don't get there friday, I will be there Saturday for sure. BTW, my name is Dean.


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> we went last weekend but im always up for this weekend also lol


Same here, we camped out last weekend. And on top of that I hurt my back yesterday again so I have to heal so I can ride again. Soon. Wish we could come though.


----------

